# Looking for photos of my does sire- poppy patch WL moondoggie



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

View media item 2372above is Gemma my doe.

I could find a photo of him as a youngin but no adult photos. His sire old mountain farm warlock is easy to find and I did find a kid photo of poppy patch bam georgette.
Anyone have a photo of poppy patch wl moondoggie? I know he is black with moon spots.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

What breed is he? ND?


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Yes Nigerian dwarf


----------



## Gavella Goats (Jan 26, 2018)

http://camanna.com/?s=moondoggie

http://camanna.com/product/poppy-patch-wl-moondoggie/


----------



## Gavella Goats (Jan 26, 2018)

That is the only older photo I found. You might contact Camanna to see if she has any other photos or perhaps Fire Light Ranch, they had him for a while too. http://firelight-ranch.webs.com/


----------

